# Design mit php gestalten ?



## draGY (24. Dezember 2002)

Hi
also ich habe jetzt ein phph tut durch gemacht und kann nu simple sachen auch machen , aber das was ich eigentlich machen wollte mit php (vorerst - da ich keinen serve rmti ner datenbank zur verfügung habe) das ich schon mal das design meiner Seite mit php machen kann.
Ich weiß nu wie ich mit tabellen in php arbeite so das sich die Seite nach dem Inhalt der jeweils geöffneten Seiten richtet und nicht exta ein zusätzlicher scrollbalken kommt. Aber ich wüsste jetzt auch gerne wie ich da die Bilder und so einbaue die ich so mit html nich schaffen wuerde.
Also wenn ich so auf Seiten gehe , sehe ich dann das da Transparente bereiche bei sind , das texte auf Bildern sind ,oder gar login systeme. Ich weiß das man mit php das Design also anbringung der einzelnen Bilder/gfx besser machen kann als mit html aber ich weiß nicht wie. Ich habe bisher nur eher funktionelle dinge zu php gelernt.
Kann mir jemand vielleicht links zu tuts geben die sich speziell auf das design mit php konzentrieren oder zumindest erwähnen in wie fern ich Bilder mit php in meine Seite einbringen kann?
Wäre euch dankbar da ich irgendwie nix im Netz dazu finde .


Thx im vorraus schon ma falls jemand mir da helfen kann.


----------



## Fabian H (24. Dezember 2002)

????????
?? HÄ ??
????????

meinst du das da:

```
echo "<img src=\"bildquelle.gif\">";
```
oder dasda:

```
echo "<img src=\"$variable_mit_bildpfad\">
```

oder was sillst du überhaupt?


----------



## draGY (24. Dezember 2002)

hmm ...
mal vorweg , bevor wir uns missverstehen und ich weiter im irrglauben weiter lebe.
Kann man mit html vom Design her (also der äußere eindruck der Seite , die plazierung und anwendung der gfx) eine identische Seite nach basteln die in php erstellt wurde ( aber, da sofern es sowas gibt, php auch fuers design her ausgenutzt wurde)?

Oder gibts einfach keinen unterschied von einer html-, und einer phpseite vom design her?

zb: http://www.ice-style.de
ALso ich haette nu gedacht das man diese Seite vom design her nicht mit html hinbekommen wuerde.


----------



## danube (24. Dezember 2002)

eine php seite ist eine ganz "normale" html seite..
nur die endung ist .php/.php3 und du kannst halt an beliebigen stellen in dieser datei php code mit <?php ..code.. ?> einfügen.

da kannst du dann zb daten aus einer datenbank lesen, cookies setzen oder sonst noch irgendwelche schweinereien machen..

designen kannst du mit php nicht, dir stehen nur die normalen html/css befehle zur ausgabe bereit

das was du meinst ist glaube ich css und html


----------



## draGY (24. Dezember 2002)

hmmm
da lag ich wohl die ganze zeit im irrtum.

Naja ich dachte css macht eher so "kleinere" sachen wie zb , rahmenfarben , scrollbalken , links , schrifft und so was .

Das dumme is ja ich weiß nicht genau wonach ich such aber viele webmaster machen etwas was ich so net kann und ich weiß net wie bzw wodurch (also welche sprache oder so).


----------



## soraxdesign (24. Dezember 2002)

html, css und javascript sind für das design und gestalterische eine seite zuständig.

die progammierung und abläufe einer dynamische  seite laufen in der regel über integrierte oderausgelagerte PHP oder sonstige scripte ab.

d.h. nix anderes PHP UND HTML in Kombination ergeben die gesamtseite. eine Seite rein aus PHP wirst du nicht sehen und eine Seite aus reinem HTML is nicht dynamisch.

In Kurzform: PHP is zum Prgramieren und kann keine HTML befehle und HTML ist für Bilder, Text usw.

hoffe das ar richtig wenn nicht korrigiert mich


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (25. Dezember 2002)

Wie bereits gesagt, das Layout und Design regelst du mit CSS / HTML / Flash / Grafiken und evtl noch etwas JavaScript... Schau dir mal den Quelltext von http://www.ice-style.de/ an - du wirst keinen PHP Code finden.

Sicher kannst du 

```
<?php
  echo "<table><tr><td>";
?>
```
schreiben - bingt aber vom Design her rein gar nix...

Mein Tip:
Solang Positionierung mit CSS nicht 100%ig unterstützt wird und / oder du noch nicht Fit bist in CSS, versuche in "Tabellen zu Denken"...

ciao

Andreas


----------



## draGY (25. Dezember 2002)

danke leutz , nu weiß ich et besser ... 

dann watchel ich mal ins andere forum und frag da nach genaueren sachen


----------

